# First Cold smoke



## dave from mesa (Jan 6, 2017)

Well decided to give cold smoking bacon a try.

Did Pop's brine, let it rest out of brine in refer 6 days, smoked it with Hickory for 12 hr over 2 days.

All in all it came out pretty good. A touch too salty, didn't notice it on the test fry, but fixable. Decided to throw a couple of small blocks of cheese to try that also.

Got the other 2/3 rd doing it's thing right now

1/3 is in a diff, as in less salt, pop's bring and 1/3 cut in half with Bear's dry rub with brown sugar and one with maple sugar.

Got to get my butt in gear as we are running out of cool weather to do this.

thanks













smokin bacon.JPG



__ dave from mesa
__ Jan 6, 2017


















smoked 2.jpeg



__ dave from mesa
__ Jan 6, 2017


















cut.jpeg



__ dave from mesa
__ Jan 6, 2017


















sliced.JPG



__ dave from mesa
__ Jan 6, 2017


----------



## wurkenman (Jan 6, 2017)

Looks great.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 6, 2017)

That there is some good looking bacon!!

Al


----------



## stealthchef (Jan 6, 2017)

This is what I want to do with my new electric smoker. Now I'm excited. Looks perfect, man!


----------



## dave from mesa (Jan 7, 2017)

stealthchef said:


> This is what I want to do with my new electric smoker. Now I'm excited. Looks perfect, man!


Thanks for all the replies guys. I'm sure the next batch will be better.

stealthchef

I didn't use any elect on this smoke just used it as a container, but it works great for this. Used a mailbox mod with my amnp's.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 7, 2017)

Tasty looking bacon! I'm waiting for it to warm up so I can cold smoke again! Haven't been above freezing in a month!


----------



## dave from mesa (Jan 10, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Tasty looking bacon! I'm waiting for it to warm up so I can cold smoke again! Haven't been above freezing in a month!


Yeah and I'm trying to get thru this BEFORE it gets too warm. We don't have a lot of cold days here.


----------

